
Giving Generative Art Its Due - mathgenius
https://www.artnome.com/news/2019/4/17/giving-generative-art-its-due
======
jmmcd
Great article!

This is total nonsense though: "Virtually all contemporary AI artists credit
Mordvintsev’s DeepDream as a primary source of inspiration for their interest
in machine learning and art."

~~~
blunte
Indeed. Also, the use of"AI" is overstated. Much generative art is a
combination of algorithms and randomness.

------
nercht12
Poor fractals and fractal flames get ignored, even when generated with
scripts. Sure, there's no "AI" (yet) behind fractals, but it is the most
visually appealing of all simple-rule-based generative art IMO. Of course, my
definition here of "generative art" is a bit broad. Then again, the idea of
"art" in general has evolved under the guise of referring to end-works (works
that don't do much if anything by way of utility). It went from meaning
created by skill (the art of craftsmanship, requiring more unique motor skills
/ talent than typing at a keyboard) and created for beauty to simply meaning
something that pleases something in some sensational way ("sensational"
meaning "by means of the senses"). Thus, it's no surprise that computer-
generated art is gaining traction, all the while we are in fact no longer
creating Michael Angelos (for reasons beyond the scope of this comment)...
unless you know where to look.

~~~
spot
actually the Electric Sheep has fractal flame animations designed by AI (a
genetic algorithm not a neural network).

------
ArtWomb
I'd never seen that Casey Reas reel before. How cool that those drawing
"processes" formed the basis of the Processing environment ;)

~~~
rounce
> those drawing "processes" formed the basis of the Processing environment

Processing(.org and proce55ing.net before that) has been around since roughly
2001, proceeding the work shown in the video by a few years.

How is the 'basis' of something formed by a derivative work that came years
after?

~~~
g7b
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processing_(programming_lang...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processing_\(programming_language\))

